# 1962 impala interior



## miguel62

POST UP YOUR PICS OF 1962 Impala interior!!!


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## miguel62

dang no one has pics of there 62 impala interior?


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@May 4 2008, 03:44 PM~10573108
> *dang no one has pics of there 62 impala interior?
> *


i'll post mine later this week when i get a chance but its nothing special just a og fawn color :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert

Are you looking for stock interior pics or customs?


----------



## miguel62

it can be both i would appreciate it...


----------



## dirty_duece

heres a couple of pics its a lil dirty :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62

where did you get your interior from?


----------



## dirty_duece

my homies at hopes sewing in odessa tx


----------



## TonyO




----------



## miguel62

hey do you have his number and how much did he charge is you interior tan or fawn?


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@May 13 2008, 07:00 PM~10648648
> *hey do you have his number and how much did he charge is you interior tan or fawn?
> *


yeah ill pm you the number color fawn


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 13 2008, 09:22 PM~10650118
> *nice
> *


thanks homie


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@May 9 2008, 04:23 PM~10619105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a couple of pics its a lil dirty  :biggrin:
> *


:0 looks nice bro


----------



## Huggies

Anyone has a "saddle" int pic?


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@May 26 2008, 12:35 PM~10739137
> *:0 looks nice bro
> *


thanks


----------



## deesta

TTT


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE

Anymore pics? :dunno:


----------



## slo

that one looks pretty damn good almost exact to OG..

personally i only like OG interiors. id just buy a kit


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE




----------



## rIdaho

..resurrected topic.


----------



## BIGJOE619




----------



## lone star

heres my 62 interior. still needs headliner and sunvisors but has new carpet, seat covers, door panels are OG i cleaned up and dyed them. all new window felts and weatherstrip, new glass and windsheild and fresh painted dash with radio bezel/pods. it was already nice, i just cleaned it up a little more.


















































threw me 2 6x9s in a rear deck out of a MDF boat, and painted the speaker grills


----------



## tlc64impala

lone star said:


> heres my 62 interior. still needs headliner and sunvisors but has new carpet, seat covers, door panels are OG i cleaned up and dyed them. all new window felts and weatherstrip, new glass and windsheild and fresh painted dash with radio bezel/pods. it was already nice, i just cleaned it up a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threw me 2 6x9s in a rear deck out of a MDF boat, and painted the speaker grills


Shits real clean, Homie who did them kick panels you have? i would like to get a set of those.


----------



## jerry62

Here's my interior:


----------



## jerry62

What do you guys recommends to wipe down interiors?


----------



## BIGJOE619

i use awesome from the 99 cent store


----------



## RogerSwarey

miguel62 said:


> where did you get your interior from?


I must prefer Millennium Painting & Pressure Cleaning Inc. They are not only useful for interior painting but serves the best result for the exterior also.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ANY ONE HAVE PICS OF LIGHT GREY INTERIORS OR A MIX OF LIGHT AND CHARCOAL GREY, PLS POST THEM UP. THANK YOU.


----------



## NoCashDuece

tlc64impala said:


> Shits real clean, Homie who did them kick panels you have? i would like to get a set of those.[/QUOTE x62


----------



## jerry62

Anyone need a front bench seat for 62 impala?


----------



## Smokin_Endo

Missing the arm rests and seat trim in the pics but here goes 


2004_0113Image0004 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2004_0113Image0005 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


----------



## Jake07

TTT, need some more ideas!!! :drama:


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Anyone got black interior


----------



## Firefly

The interior in my boy Mike's deuce:


----------



## Jake07

showtimeduecerag said:


> Anyone got black interior


I'm doing mine now, was dirty white and started painting the whole interior. Staying on a budget until I'm ready to go all in. I'll post pics when I can.


----------



## Jake07

Firefly said:


> The interior in my boy Mike's deuce:


Clean interior!


----------



## Jake07

lone star said:


> heres my 62 interior. still needs headliner and sunvisors but has new carpet, seat covers, door panels are OG i cleaned up and dyed them. all new window felts and weatherstrip, new glass and windsheild and fresh painted dash with radio bezel/pods. it was already nice, i just cleaned it up a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threw me 2 6x9s in a rear deck out of a MDF boat, and painted the speaker grills


Not a fan of red, but this sir was done right! :thumbsup:


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Any black interior with cloth inserts


----------



## sand1

jus finishing up my fawn kit from ciadellas


----------



## Clown'n62

my custom 62


----------



## pitbull166

bad ass


----------

